
Stripe Alternatives - ethanpil
I have been looking for some payment processing &#x2F; merchant service alternatives.<p>While I love the Stripe API like many others, we certainly do pay a high premium for it. The recent policy changes for older users like myself make the service much less palatable.<p>What other options are there besides the most popular Braintree&#x2F;Paypal, Square, etc?<p>I&#x27;m researching in terms of:<p>* Low Cost (% and Per Transaction Flat Fee)
* API quality
* Possibility of commission&#x2F;referral fee kickback
* Trust &#x2F; Reliability &#x2F; Longevity<p>Am I missing anything? What would you recommend?
======
dhyj77
We're at this point with Stripe too. Their fees are un-workable for anything
in between tiny businesses and huge businesses (which they discount as loss
leads for marketing).

Are you are a marketplace (Stripe connect), or just processing for your own
behalf?

~~~
ethanpil
For myself, and as referral for e-commerce and SAAS clients.

------
sarcasmatwork
[https://www.quora.com/What-are-some-good-alternatives-to-
Str...](https://www.quora.com/What-are-some-good-alternatives-to-
Stripe?share=1)

~~~
ethanpil
Thanks but I find Quora responses for questions like this typically very
spammy. I think the HN community has the right mindset and experience to
provide more qualified recommendations.

